# Milking goats



## smiling goat (Jan 6, 2012)

Has anyone ever used a human breast milk pump (I have an old Medela double pump) to milk Dwarf Nigerians?  I was thinking of using it to replace the hand vacuum pump on the Henry Milker.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok, sorry, I just got a great mental image from that.    Never tried it, but I would LOVE to see pics of it.  I would imagine you'd have to sit and hold it in place since it doesn't have a constant suction, but not sure.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 6, 2012)

If you try it out please let us know what happens...and pictures definitely!


----------



## TigerLilly (Jan 6, 2012)

I havent tried, but not for lack of wanting to--my ddil wont give hers up! I have heard of others doing it though. I DO know that milking minis when you have arthritis is a pain in the... hand! 
Do it & let us know how it works out. I'm seriously interested.


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 7, 2012)

I saw on youtube some using a hand held vacuum sealer to milk their Nigerians. It worked great and quick. I have the same vacuum sealer and am going to try to do the same.


----------



## smiling goat (Jan 7, 2012)

I saw the same video but could not figure out what kind of sealer that was, I have been doing searches ever since and came up with the breast pump idea.  It may actually be more natural as it is a 2-cycle similar to how an infant sucks, quick at first then slow.  From bottle-feeding my DNs I know they have only one speed...FAST to drain that bottle!


----------



## smiling goat (Jan 7, 2012)

I you want to try the 'home-made Henry Milker system' using a vacuum sealer (or breast pump) there is a website that offers a manual and kit with all the parts except for the canning jar and pump here:
http://www.goatfinder.com/diymilkingmachine.htm
I ordered it so I could see how to do it and can now make more lids.  My does were bred last month and I am probably putting the cart before the horse but I am a newbie and have wanted my own goats and milk for over 15 years and finally live in a place all ready for them.  I have yet to build my stanchion and will include a holder for the jars and pump.  I need to make this easy for anyone to come and milk for me if I need to be away.


----------

